# Normannia



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

British Rail’s *NORMANNIA* moored off Parkston Quay, Harwich on the 8th October 1968.
Built 1952
2219 grt


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Here is the NORMANNIA in my little piece of artwork!!!!
Gp


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

More pic's on this site:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/normannia_1952.htm


----------

